# Marketplace



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

In the last couple of weeks I have replied to two items for sale in the Marketplace only to be told sorry mate now sold ! And to make it worse both items are still on there now for sale ! Please once your item has sold can you mark it SOLD. Rant over, thanks.


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Bastards. Hanging's too good for 'em.

You don't read the Daily Mail per chance?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

No, why


----------

